# Sask Snows



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are just a few of the 2 man limit of adult snows we got today. Who said rags don't work? We blasted them, lots of blood and good times. Season total is 86 SOB's no juvies at all. Special thanks to Bullsprig for the great deal on the Whiteout SS.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fun hunt it looks like.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice job. I feel for you guys not being able to shoot ross and having to know it is a snow before pulling the trigger on the white ones. I imagine you could shoot a lot more birds if you didn't have to make absolutely sure that the white ones were snows before shooting.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time. What is the Limit up in the wonderfull place of Canada? :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The limit is 20 a day-60 possesion. It is difficult to ID the birds but the penalty is far too great to get careless. Usually we target the eagle heads but for some reason there aren't many blues in this area this spring. Not being able to shoot Ross geese adds a challenge to the spring hunt. :beer:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Good job headshot ,I am done for this spring. had 1 of the best springs ever lots of birds and decoyed very good but we had lots of juvies over here . and piles of rossies whitch where landing the decoys fun to watch
if nothing else.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

wow that stinks ya'll can't shoot rossies!! Looks like a couple good shoot though! Nice job! :beer:


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

why cant you shoot ross geese?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

The reason that there arent many blues like that in the area is because i have already shot them all when they came through south dakota :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MNgrinder said:


> why cant you shoot ross geese?


They were not included in the Canadian conservation season regulations.A mistake by the Canadian wildlife Service.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

No the reason there arnt any blues by you is because they are over in Manitoba. Went up last weekend and on our first night hunt we got our limit of 100 birds. *87 of the 100 we shot were adult blues*. I don't know if it was the fact there was a green collared blue in that field or if there were more blues


----------

